# My new Puppy!



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Well...... I finally have a puppy!! Her name is Lucy she is a sweet baby! I was just in Walmart with my family and there was a random dude who came up to us and asked us if we wanted a free puppy. And I really wanted a pup for a while so this was a real blessing. She is adorable she is a jack Russel terrier mixed with beagle at least that is our best guess she was frighted but in the end she was a happy baby she had a ball in the yard and settled in nicely. So here is my new puppy! (sorry if some things don't make sense it is just excitement.)


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh you are so lucky your parents said Yes! holy moly! mine never did stuff like that!!
It's so cute.... what a little sweetie pie. 
Good luck with her! Enjoy that sweet little face!!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks so much! I really had beg my mom for her though! We had been working on my mother for a least a year so i am glad she finally cracked! lol!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

OHHHH MYYYYYY CYOOTNESS. I died a little inside. I WANT A PUPPY *death glare*
I've been waiting for a German Shepherd for 3 years but the purebreds are too expensive or the people on Craigslist say their pups hate cats, other dogs, etc... MEH I'M SO JEALOUS.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

AWW! So cute.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Cute little puppy. But puppies are always deceptively cute for the work involved. It's how they lure you into getting them in the first place.

Does she have any shots done? I would be worried about things like parvo occurring in a young puppy. Particularly if you don't know about its history.


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone! @paintingpintos: **** luck trying to find you dream dog! I love German Sheppards! Maybe you could find German Sheppard mix for less cash. @littlebettafish: We took her to the vet yesterday they said she was 10 or 12 weeks old and that she was perfectly healthy expect for a case of round worms that we are currently treating. She has some of her shots done now. She will go back to the vet in a couple weeks for the second round of shots.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Good to hear. Be interesting to see how she looks when she gets older, and how big or small she turns out to be. 

I do hope her poor mum has been spayed if the owner has to give away his puppies in a Walmart car park. I will never understand some people :shake:


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Nor will I! Lol! Lately she has been LOVING my bed sleeps there for hours followed directly by a potty break lol!


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Cute!! Cant believe a random guy in Walmart gave her to you...weird.


----------

